
U.S. Says China State-Owned Company Stole Micron Secrets - airstrike
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-01/u-s-says-china-state-owned-co-stole-micron-trade-secrets
======
fermienrico
I wish a new superpower wasn't authoritarian, shamelessly cheating, oppressive
with humanitarian issues, IP theft, and straight up unapologetically
Orwellian.

Imagine if say, Sweden or Canada were to be the next upcoming superpower.

Another way to say it is - If China was a democratic nation with the highest
level of freedom and openmindedness and fix the issues US has. I have nothing
against any particular race.

Just venting out what kind of world I wish I would die to.

~~~
acct1771
Sweden or Canada do not possess the qualities that have allowed power to
accumulate for a nation/empire.

~~~
jdblair
Sweden _was_ once a superpower. Or, at least a "great" power.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Empire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Empire)

~~~
paganel
And they behaved as badly as today's super-powers:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deluge_(history)#Swedish_invas...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deluge_\(history\)#Swedish_invasion)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Prague_(1648)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Prague_\(1648\))

> The main result, and probably the main aim, was to loot the fabulous art
> collection assembled in Prague Castle by Rudolph II, Holy Roman Emperor
> (1552–1612), the pick of which was taken down the Elbe in barges and shipped
> to Sweden

------
throwaway855
A Taiwanese company was also accused:

> Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit Co.

> and Taiwan’s United Microelectronics Corp.

> were indicted in California

> along with three individuals,

> the Justice Department said Thursday.

~~~
zeusk
So, you're saying Taiwan isn't part of China?

------
ycombonator
This has always happened. Finally the government has the guts to take on their
cheating after decades of theft.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Now China is emerging as a real threat to the government’s world order.

~~~
RobertRoberts
I have a friend who made software for satellites in the 90s (ie, satellites
that killed other satellites) and said that China was the US's biggest threat.
This has been known for a very long time. Even when I was a kid my mother said
they were manipulating their currency (I was about 7 when she told me this
decades ago).

If people didn't know, their heads were in the sand. The same way people don't
recognize that there are world religions that want to do away with all secular
governments and install their religious governments.

Look up the first war the US was engaged in 200 years ago, you mayb be
surprised to know it's the same group we now call "terrorists" today.

~~~
wdn
China was never any threat to any country in the history of China. The culture
is simply too corrupted.

US biggest threat is the national debt and the unfounded and underfunded
liabilities.

The national debt is really not a problem as long as the USD still the world
reserved currency. How the reserved status may change because of China and
that’s the real threat.

~~~
WillPostForFood
_China was never any threat to any country in the history of China_

Tibet? Taiwan? Vietnam? South Korea (by proxy)?

~~~
taobility
Tibet and Taiwan is internal affair. And the Korea war, China is trying to
secure its border with Korea.

~~~
flomble
With respect to Taiwan: what is it that constitutes a nation, if not the
common belief of its people that they are a nation, combined with the reality
that they are under the control of a government which they recognise as their
own?

~~~
throwaway855
What's funny is that in this article, a Taiwanese company was also accused of
stealing IP from Micron, but people are only talking about China.

So is the common believe of a group of people enough? Or does it need the
recognition of others?

~~~
flomble
Good question. If the recognition of others is a deciding factor, then Taiwan
was previously a nation (when its government was internationally recognised)
but no longer is, which is a strange conclusion.

Partly, it depends on whether the debate over nation status is a merely one of
linguistics and categorisation or whether we're making ethical arguments.

When Japan annexed Korea, did the Korean people cease to constitute a nation?
When Japan annexed Taiwan, did Taiwan cease to rightfully belong to the
Chinese government of the time?

(As an aside, I think that no-one talking about the Taiwanese company's
involvement in IP theft is a pretty good example of how the press is
incentivised to lead with a sensationalised narrative that inflames
sentiments, how people focus on facts that fit a pre-existing narrative, and a
general bias against China).

